# Great site for those planning Mausoleums or Facades



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I found a truly great site that would help immensely for anyone planning to build a Mausoleum/Chapel/Ruins or any kind of stone or brickwork facade. It's a company which builds full-size stone or brick gothic follies for gardens. There are some really interesting designs, great photos and best of all, scale renderings as 3-D PDFs that you can rotate the structure around all 360 degrees to really get a sense of how it looks.

I know this sort of changes how I'm going to design the look of my mausoleum. (when I get to it)

Redwood Stone Folly & Garden


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They have some beautiful designs on that site. I want their potting shed for my yard


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree, very cool....Maybe for next year I'll do foam sculpt??

That would sure be a fun project!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool. I like the potting shed too Roxy, let's get one. I wonder how much shipping from England would be?


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Good site to get idea's from, thanks U.H.!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

HMMmmmmm. you do know that was stone, right..? lol


Spooky1 said:


> Very cool. I like the potting shed too Roxy, let's get one. I wonder how much shipping from England would be?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent site!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Nice find on this site. I don't see a link to any pricing, just a request.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Darkmaster said:


> Nice find on this site. I don't see a link to any pricing, just a request.


My guess is that if they don't have prices listed it is WAY over what I could spend! Defiantly a cool site for ideas though.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Good stuff! Reminds me of the Hallowed Haunting Grounds cathedral. Definitely would work for a Gothic-themed haunt. Thanks for the link.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

They sure do some beautiful work.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Yet another reason why I need to win the LOTTERY!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A great source of inspiration, thanks for the link. 
I will just have to fly over there this weekend and check it out. Darn, I forgot my jet is in for maintance this week, o-well.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for this.


----------

